# Change from British Cycling to Cycling UK... Thoughts



## simon the viking (6 Oct 2018)

Hi Folks, I've not really been on here much lately... Just popping in to read the amazing Jokes  in the café

No real reason for the absence just busy with other things and cycling a lot during the summer (and in September for Cancer research 300 mile did 504 and raised £250 so pretty smug about it)

So no big flounce just other things getting in the way (including joining a writing forum...)

Little V is now Medium sized V and recently became the owner of a Btwin adults MTB with 26 inch wheels and now cycles to school. He wanted one straight away as old bike was way to small and wants a new games console for Christmas so bought one out his savings.... I helped him with the choice and its a cracker. Rockrider 340 in grey. 

Anyway to the point of thread.. I've been a member of British Cycling for quite a few years and the price seems to up every year.. Now at £39.. I think it was about £20 when I joined 5 years ago.

Family membership to cover him now he's cycling a lot more and Mrs V (whos you may remember doesn't drive and cycles everywhere if I don't take her) is quite a lump sum at £82 with no monthly option. Cycling UK Household is £70 with similar benefits including Halfords discount and importantly a monthly option of less than £6

Anyone had any experience good or bad of the benefits of both groups, I've never had to use legal helpline or insurance... just the Halfords discount. And any ideas how I cancel membership if I do change. Just cancel DD with bank?

Any thoughts..... and 


Did you miss me while I was awol.....


----------



## vickster (6 Oct 2018)

What are the terms of CUKs Halfords discount? BC now it's only on bike stuff and you need a voucher to get the discount and it's only valid once a month.

You can save 10% on BC if you do by DD, but it sounds like CUK might still be less and offer you similar. BC also has a 10% Evans discount, maybe CUK too, don't know the terms of either

They use different legal firms. Read the terms, research who they use, the sorts of cases they'll take on and what terms when it comes to payout. Check the limits for 3rd party indemnity and the terms.

Also, if it bothers you, look at their political and advocacy stance and activities


----------



## simon the viking (6 Oct 2018)

Thanks for the reply Vickster

I wasn't aware Halfords discount was once a month now and only cycle stuff... that's pants! CUK just says discount with partners including Halfords so don't know. 

I got the D.D discount last year but its only for new customers or new D.D payments. recurring payments by D.D don't seem to qualify. So Loyal customers seem to penalised (like insurance renewals) as the first years my mum paid as a Christmas present but I took over paying it last year as I thought it was getting a bit dear for a pensioner to pay

CUK seem to have a bi monthly paper magazine instead of E-zines. 

The liability insurance is my main concern seems to a million for each person, legal cover not so important as a no win no fee lawyer or house insurance would cover it. I just think it prudent to hae some cover now V junior is out and about to sort any scratches or dents he may cause...


----------



## Moodyman (6 Oct 2018)

I'm with Cycling UK for the third party insurance. I do a lot of urban commuting and it's a nice safety net in case of an accident where it may be deemed my fault.

I pay several times more for my car insurance so, I think it's worth it.


----------



## vickster (6 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> Thanks for the reply Vickster
> 
> I wasn't aware Halfords discount was once a month now and only cycle stuff... that's pants! CUK just says discount with partners including Halfords so don't know.
> 
> ...



Note as far as I know a no win no fee lawyer will take a cut of the payout. Leigh Day (BC) don't. Check what Slater &. Gordon (CUK) do
BCs liability is £10m for individual ride cover I think. Don't know about the family cover. A million should cover a dent but maybe not leaving a pedestrian or other cyclist in a wheelchair


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Oct 2018)

Must admit, my BC membership has just renewed at a not inconsiderable £39 on DD - it was under £30 (£28?) four years ago when I first joined. 
Combined with the massive scaling back of the Halfords discount (and the added faff to get it) it has me wondering if it's still worth it.


----------



## simon the viking (6 Oct 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Must admit, my BC membership has just renewed at a not inconsiderable £39 on DD - it was under £30 (£28?) four years ago when I first joined.
> Combined with the massive scaling back of the Halfords discount (and the added faff to get it) it has me wondering if it's still worth it.



That was my thoughts exactly definitely going up a couple of quid a year and when I looked at Family membership my eyes watered! CUK is more expensive individual but cheaper family cover but importantly both can be paid monthly for just a few quid instead of big lumps.


----------



## simon the viking (6 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> Note as far as I know a no win no fee lawyer will take a cut of the payout. Leigh Day (BC) don't. Check what Slater &. Gordon (CUK) do
> BCs liability is £10m for individual ride cover I think. Don't know about the family cover. A million should cover a dent but maybe not leaving a pedestrian or other cyclist in a wheelchair



Figured no win no fee'ers would take a cut and would use as a last resort. Didn't realise BC liability was so much higher but a million should be enough, I just want cover to placate any angry motorists knocking on my door if V junior has a mishap.


----------



## vickster (6 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> Figured no win no fee'ers would take a cut and would use as a last resort. Didn't realise BC liability was so much higher but a million should be enough, I just want cover to placate any angry motorists knocking on my door if V junior has a mishap.


Actually it's up to 15m
https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/thirdpartyliability


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Oct 2018)

I missed you


----------



## Venod (6 Oct 2018)

I have always considered BC to be more for the racing cyclist (I know its not just for them) and CUK more for the ordinary/tourng everyday cyclist, CUK do a lot of campaigning for cycling and are worth supporting IMO, plus you get a mag to read and despite its knockers has some interesting articles.
I have used Slater and Gordon through CUK with a very satisfactory result, they don't take a cut of the payment.


----------



## Milzy (6 Oct 2018)

I’ve just joined BC and wish I had not. They didn’t even send me and my friend the light set for the referral. Complete jokers. Halfords have the TacX Neo but I want the KickR so probably won’t even use the 10% discount.


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Oct 2018)

Milzy said:


> I’ve just joined BC and wish I had not. They didn’t even send me and my friend the light set for the referral. Complete jokers. Halfords have the TacX Neo but I want the KickR so probably won’t even use the 10% discount.


Neo is better


----------



## Milzy (6 Oct 2018)

Cuchilo said:


> Neo is better


It’s louder when giving it some beans though. It also rocks from side to side.


----------



## simon the viking (6 Oct 2018)

Afnug said:


> I have always considered BC to be more for the racing cyclist (I know its not just for them) and CUK more for the ordinary/tourng everyday cyclist, CUK do a lot of campaigning for cycling and are worth supporting IMO, plus you get a mag to read and despite its knockers has some interesting articles.
> I have used Slater and Gordon through CUK with a very satisfactory result, they don't take a cut of the payment.


Thanks for info on Slater and Gordon a slight concern was about legal cover. (but more interested in liability insurance....


----------



## vickster (6 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> Thanks for info on Slater and Gordon a slight concern was about legal cover. (but more interested in liability insurance....


S&G aren't the most stable financially these days so you may want to do some due dliligence, I don't know when Afnug used their services.


----------



## Drago (6 Oct 2018)

Cycling UK, solely because i qualify for half price membership. The politics, the nasty sniping on their forum, and the ad rag dressed as a members magazine aren't worth paying full price for.


----------



## pawl (6 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Cycling UK, solely because i qualify for half price membership. The politics, the nasty sniping on their forum, and the ad rag dressed as a members magazine aren't worth paying full price for.




Agree with that Have not renewed my C U K membership.Nothing of interest in the magazine. Joined BC at least you get a weekly newsletter.


----------



## lane (6 Oct 2018)

CUK seems to be £10m third party - couldn't see anything about £1m for family but may have missed it

Says you don't have to pay legal fees so unless diliberately misleading is not no win no fee 

Halfords discount seems to have changed to require code and membership card and does not cover sale items. I think almost certainly Halfords decide on the terms and apply to both BC and CUK in the same way so benefit is the same.

I cycle with CUK local group so have that membership.


----------



## simon the viking (6 Oct 2018)

lane said:


> CUK seems to be £10m third party - couldn't see anything about £1m for family but may have missed it
> 
> Says you don't have to pay legal fees so unless diliberately misleading is not no win no fee
> 
> ...


I only had a quick glance at the liability perhaps I misread then perhaps it is 10 million.


----------



## simon the viking (6 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Cycling UK, solely because i qualify for half price membership. The politics, the nasty sniping on their forum, and the ad rag dressed as a members magazine aren't worth paying full price for.



I don't really read the BC newsletter and haven't got time to go on any more forums.. so would be solely for the insurance and legal help and having looked at actual insurance cover through a broker I reckon one of the two organisations would be the best way to go.

Thanks for your input @Drago I must admit I've missed your down to earth advice and interesting opinions. I must try to post more and not disappear again...


----------



## lane (6 Oct 2018)

CUK also offer 15% off Cotswold Outdoor. Although if you can afford to shop there even with 15% discount you have more money than me - they always seem expensive.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> Thanks for info on Slater and Gordon a slight concern was about legal cover. (but more interested in liability insurance....


I can confirm Slater and Gordon don't take a cut. Very good company to deal with also.


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> I don't really read the BC newsletter and haven't got time to go on any more forums.. so would be solely for the insurance and legal help and having looked at actual insurance cover through a broker I reckon one of the two organisations would be the best way to go.
> 
> Thanks for your input @Drago I must admit I've missed your down to earth advice and interesting opinions. I must try to post more and not disappear again...



Good to see you about as well matey


----------



## simon the viking (7 Oct 2018)

From the info provided i reckon I'll switch r to get itty bitty payments instead of a big lump and to get cover for everyone in house rather than just me


----------



## Phaeton (7 Oct 2018)

I asked the same questions a few months ago, cannot find the thread now, but somebody did offer another company but no-one seemed to have any experience of them, but it was purely a 3rd Party liability type policy along with legal cover, I'll keep looking for the thread.

@vickster Can you remember it, pretty sure you also commented on it?


----------



## Phaeton (7 Oct 2018)

No sooner had a typed the last comment I found it, https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/british-cycling-membership-is-it-worth-the-£35-10.235808/


----------



## subaqua (7 Oct 2018)

ianrauk said:


> I can confirm Slater and Gordon don't take a cut. Very good company to deal with also.


Different experience to me . They were utter useless except at victim blaming which they are very good at


----------



## ianrauk (7 Oct 2018)

subaqua said:


> Different experience to me . They were utter useless except at victim blaming which they are very good at


Same can be said for any company or organisation. Everyone has a story.


----------



## subaqua (7 Oct 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Same can be said for any company or organisation. Everyone has a story.


I agree on that. The guy I dealt with was not cycle friendly at all. Which is odd for a cycle claim ...


----------



## Alan O (7 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> S&G aren't the most stable financially these days so you may want to do some due dliligence.


That is definitely worth considering. S&G bought the bulk of UK company Quindell (with what was left subsequently renamed Watchstone) for £637m in 2015, which many of us in the business (I'm a finance/investment writer) thought was a huge amount for a company worth far less. Quindell/Watchstone were later forced to restate their accounts, and what they had previously reported as profit had to be restated as loss. There is an ongoing investigation by the Serious Fraud Office, and S&G is also taking its own legal action against Quindell. Depending on the legal outcome, the acquisition could prove to be a very expensive mistake.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Oct 2018)

They are really doing well at confusing and irritating everyone of late.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Oct 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Must admit, my BC membership has just renewed at a not inconsiderable £39 on DD - it was under £30 (£28?) four years ago when I first joined.
> Combined with the massive scaling back of the Halfords discount (and the added faff to get it) it has me wondering if it's still worth it.


I used my discount at Cycle Republic this morning, they knew more about the changes than I did, but they just used a different barcode to put the discount through, and worked it out manually, to save any bother to me, I like that.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Oct 2018)

Afnug said:


> I have always considered BC to be more for the racing cyclist (I know its not just for them) and CUK more for the ordinary/tourng everyday cyclist, CUK do a lot of campaigning for cycling and are worth supporting IMO, plus you get a mag to read and despite its knockers has some interesting articles.
> I have used Slater and Gordon through CUK with a very satisfactory result, they don't take a cut of the payment.


You’re right, a lot of the folk on my organised rides, are surprised that the rides aren’t all ‘smashy smashy, racey racey, head down, bum up’ clubby type rides. I’ve always tried to run them as anything but that, and if anyone wants to go and do a more racey ride, I can give them the details of a miriad of local clubs they can go and have a look at. My ‘brief’ has always been to get people out on their bikes, and if a ‘grass roots’ rider then goes on and does more sporty riding, that’s a bonus. It’s unfortunate that the ( minority) more ‘faux pro’ element like to shout louder than the majority of us ( metaphorically speaking ) using social meeja and the like, and people get the wrong idea sometimes. When you add in local political issues ( basically idiots trying to give it the big I am ) and losing sight of the goal, it makes it even more confusing. CTC aren’t immune to it, but it tends not to cause most people to get the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## Venod (7 Oct 2018)

Racing roadkill said:


> You’re right, a lot of the folk on my organised rides, are surprised that the rides aren’t all ‘smashy smashy, racey racey, head down, bum up’ clubby type rides. I’ve always tried to run them as anything but that, and if anyone wants to go and do a more racey ride, I can give them the details of a miriad of local clubs they can go and have a look at. My ‘brief’ has always been to get people out on their bikes, and if a ‘grass roots’ rider then goes on and does more sporty riding, that’s a bonus. It’s unfortunate that the ( minority) more ‘faux pro’ element like to shout louder than the majority of us ( metaphorically speaking ) using social meeja and the like, and people get the wrong idea sometimes. When you add in local political issues ( basically idiots trying to give it the big I am ) and losing sight of the goal, it makes it even more confusing. CTC aren’t immune to it, but it tends not to cause most people to get the wrong end of the stick



I don't know why but most of the club rides I go on nowadays turn into some sort of smashfest, I think people have become obsessed with high average speeds and Strava posting, it spoils the ride for me, I remember when club runs were a social run out and if 18 mph was exceeded you got shouted at to knock a mile off, most of the lads on these runs were quite capable of smashing it but saved that for the chain gang.
I don't do many club runs nowadays for this reason, although there is a slower group should I so desire.


----------



## Racing roadkill (7 Oct 2018)

Afnug said:


> I don't know why but most of the club rides I go on nowadays turn into some sort of smashfest, I think people have become obsessed with high average speeds and Strava posting, it spoils the ride for me, I remember when club runs were a social run out and if 18 mph was exceeded you got shouted at to knock a mile off, most of the lads on these runs were quite capable of smashing it but saved that for the chain gang.
> I don't do many club runs nowadays for this reason, although there is a slower group should I so desire.


I hear this a lot.


----------



## Truth (7 Oct 2018)

Back to BC discount at Halfrauds..... you can only use it once a month now.....is that correct?
I am going to drop it in November anyway. I am on Direct Debit so do I just cancel it?
Cheers


----------



## vickster (7 Oct 2018)

Truth said:


> Back to BC discount at Halfrauds..... you can only use it once a month now.....is that correct?
> I am going to drop it in November anyway. I am on Direct Debit so do I just cancel it?
> Cheers


Yes, you get one code a month and Yes. Cancel now, don't leave too close to due date as iirc they take the money in advance


----------



## simon the viking (7 Oct 2018)

Mines due in November. Ive cancelled the D. D. I may ring them out courtesy... Haven't decided yet


----------



## Phaeton (7 Oct 2018)

Would have thought there was an option on the website to do it


----------



## simon the viking (7 Oct 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Would have thought there was an option on the website to do it


Nope couldn't see one... No cancellation forms


----------



## vickster (7 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> Nope couldn't see one... No cancellation forms


They’ll just try to persuade you to rejoin by email iirc when they see the DD cancellation


----------



## simon the viking (7 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> They’ll just try to persuade you to rejoin by email iirc when they see the DD cancellation


If they can drop the cost of family membership by 15 quid and let me lay monthly, they might succed... If not I'm off....


----------



## vickster (7 Oct 2018)

simon the viking said:


> If they can drop the cost of family membership by 15 quid and let me lay monthly, they might succed... If not I'm off....


They won’t offer any inducement to stay ime


----------



## simon the viking (7 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> They won’t offer any inducement to stay ime


Didnt think they would. ..


----------



## PaulSB (8 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Cycling UK, solely because i qualify for half price membership. The politics, the nasty sniping on their forum, and the ad rag dressed as a members magazine aren't worth paying full price for.



I had forgotten about the forum. I started using the forum a few years ago it was still CTC then - there were some deeply unpleasant people on there. Really quite vicious attacks from a number of posters on cycling related matters - I get why people fall out over politics etc. but cycling?

It made me resolve to never go near CTC or now CUK for any reason. For this reason I'm with BC for the insurance. I have no other reason to join and object to having to be a member to take part in some events.


----------



## Salty seadog (8 Oct 2018)

Truth said:


> Back to BC discount at Halfrauds..... you can only use it once a month now.....is that correct?
> I am going to drop it in November anyway. I am on Direct Debit so do I just cancel it?
> Cheers





vickster said:


> Yes, you get one code a month and Yes. Cancel now, don't leave too close to due date as iirc they take the money in advance



I don't think so, the code changes once a month but there is no restriction on use.


----------



## Freelanderuk (8 Oct 2018)

Truth said:


> Back to BC discount at Halfrauds..... you can only use it once a month now.....is that correct?
> I am going to drop it in November anyway. I am on Direct Debit so do I just cancel it?
> Cheers


I was told in Halfords at the weekend that the code changes every month but there is no restrictions on how many times you use it in that month


----------



## Alan O (8 Oct 2018)

My bank advises contacting the supplier and canceling that way too rather than just canceling the DD itself, as it is possible for a seller to reinstate a DD. A supplier is supposed to only reinstate a DD with the buyer's permission, but it has happened to me (a non-cycling organization, and I did get it reversed). 

My mum also got hassled once by a supplier (again not cycling related) after canceling a DD, and they tried to push for extra payments from her for not informing them first.

So I think it's wise to cancel with the supplier too.


----------



## vickster (8 Oct 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I don't think so, the code changes once a month but there is no restriction on use.


Fair do


----------



## robgul (8 Oct 2018)

The rules at Halfords if they have changed haven't filtered down to the coal-face yet - I bought a car sat nav about 6 weeks ago and told the bloke I was a BC member (which I am) and he gave me 10% off.

... back to the original question : I prefer to give my money to BC (even if it is a bit more) rather than CTC/CUK as the money is probably being better spent on development of cycling. 

The CTC/CUK thing and the move away from cycling to "campaigning" has been aired at length ... but only minimal visible progress.

Rob


----------



## Alan O (8 Oct 2018)

I am, at the moment, considering which of the two organizations to join - mainly for the third-party insurance and the legal help they offer.

In the old days I was a long-term member of CTC, but I'm very likely to join BC now for a simple reason. Both organizations do arranged rides in my area, but BC's (via Let's Ride) are unconditionally free and you can go on as many as you like (and they're not remotely competitive, just social rides). But the CTC/CUK ones only allow three non-member rides and after that you have to join.


----------



## Richard Fairhurst (8 Oct 2018)

PaulSB said:


> I had forgotten about the forum. I started using the forum a few years ago it was still CTC then - there were some deeply unpleasant people on there. Really quite vicious attacks from a number of posters on cycling related matters - I get why people fall out over politics etc. but cycling?



I find it very friendly, to be honest - much more so than many (non-cycling) forums. But then I don't go anywhere near the helmet threads or the Brexit stuff...


----------



## Twizit (8 Oct 2018)

Not sure if anyone has mentioned up thread (I couldn't see it) but BC also give a once a month 10% off at Chain Reaction, albeit you do have to spend a min £100 I believe. Given Wiggle have now bought up Chain Reaction this does give you access to a Wiggle discount too - albeit only when making more of a bulk purchase.


----------



## vickster (8 Oct 2018)

Twizit said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned up thread (I couldn't see it) but BC also give a once a month 10% off at Chain Reaction, albeit you do have to spend a min £100 I believe. Given Wiggle have now bought up Chain Reaction this does give you access to a Wiggle discount too - albeit only when making more of a bulk purchase.


I think it’s now only £10 off £150!

*IMPORTANT UPDATE: October 2018 Chain Reaction Cycles benefit - Save £10 on orders over £150*

10% off at Evans


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Oct 2018)

Twizit said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned up thread (I couldn't see it) but BC also give a once a month 10% off at Chain Reaction, albeit you do have to spend a min £100 I believe. Given Wiggle have now bought up Chain Reaction this does give you access to a Wiggle discount too - albeit only when making more of a bulk purchase.


It’s 150 quid now.


----------



## snorri (8 Oct 2018)

Afnug said:


> CUK do a lot of campaigning for cycling and are worth supporting IMO, plus you get a mag to read and despite its knockers has some interesting articles.


It was the lack of support for campaigning that led to me allowing my membership to lapse, but I do miss the mag a little.


----------



## Alan O (8 Oct 2018)

Afnug said:


> ...you get a mag to read and despite its knockers has some interesting articles...


No, no, oldie here who grew up in the Sid James era... will try to resist... fnarr


----------



## Twizit (8 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> I think it’s now only £10 off £150!
> 
> *IMPORTANT UPDATE: October 2018 Chain Reaction Cycles benefit - Save £10 on orders over £150*



Ah! Hadn't seen that - I last used it in the summer so clearly got in just in time. Not so much of a perk now


----------



## vickster (8 Oct 2018)

Twizit said:


> Ah! Hadn't seen that - I last used it in the summer so clearly got in just in time. Not so much of a perk now


Barely any perk!


----------



## EasyPeez (11 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> BC now it's only on bike stuff and you need a voucher to get the discount and it's only valid once a month.


If this is true then the staff of my local branch seem to be blissfully unaware, given that I bought car headlight bulbs and tyre levers in two separate visits last month, and just waved my plastic card both times. 



vickster said:


> Note as far as I know a no win no fee lawyer will take a cut of the payout. Leigh Day (BC) don't.


I was unfortunate enough to require the services of Leigh Day a couple of years ago and they were excellent. The insurance cover is my main reason for having BC membership, and even at £30-odd quid a year I count that as decent value.



Afnug said:


> you get a mag to read and despite its knockers


Do they still print those kind of mags? I remember finding them in bushes as a lad but thought that had all stopped since the dawn of the etherweb.


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> Do they still print those kind of mags? I remember finding them in bushes as a lad but thought that had all stopped since the dawn of the etherweb.



I remember those. So well thumbed they looked like a puff pastry.


----------



## vickster (11 Oct 2018)

EasyPeez said:


> If this is true then the staff of my local branch seem to be blissfully unaware, given that I bought car headlight bulbs and tyre levers in two separate visits last month, and just waved my plastic card both times.
> 
> 
> I was unfortunate enough to require the services of Leigh Day a couple of years ago and they were excellent. The insurance cover is my main reason for having BC membership, and even at £30-odd quid a year I count that as decent value.
> ...


I’m not sure when the rules changed. The need for a code is new I think (I didn’t need about a month ago)


----------



## EasyPeez (11 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> I remember those. So well thumbed they looked like a puff pastry.


Indeed so. Though far tastier than anything on offer at Greggs, if memory serves.


----------



## Drago (11 Oct 2018)

Indeed. The images within often looked like something Greggs might serve!


----------



## Truth (11 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> I’m not sure when the rules changed. The need for a code is new I think (I didn’t need about a month ago)


Started from the 1st August


----------



## Nebulous (12 Oct 2018)

Truth said:


> Started from the 1st August



I've used it successfully several times since then without realising. I bought a track pump this week and he couldn't find the discount code, so put it through against something else. That will be why.


----------



## Racing roadkill (12 Oct 2018)

Nebulous said:


> I've used it successfully several times since then without realising. I bought a track pump this week and he couldn't find the discount code, so put it through against something else. That will be why.


That’s what they did for me, BC are crap at communicating the changes, so the shop sorted it.


----------



## Truth (12 Oct 2018)

I meant to say it came into effect on the 1st October not August !


----------



## simon the viking (12 Oct 2018)

Cancelled D. D. status on membership now says renew before 11/11/18. It was saying no action needed So looks like cancelling D. D has worked.

Definitely going home membership for all 3 of us at cycling uk for a fiver a month


----------



## Truth (12 Oct 2018)

Cancelled mine today too ....


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2018)

Truth said:


> Cancelled mine today too ....


Make sure you replace the legal cover with something else
I had a year of no BC but covered myself with LCC 3rd party (although I had an ongoing claim with Leigh Day). LCC don’t do that on its own now, so I went back to BC as cheaper for a ‘new’ member on DD. 

Next year I may look at LCC full membership as a non sportiving London cyclist although I think it’s more costly than BC. It would make sense as I’m actually involved in my borough LCC group


----------



## Truth (13 Oct 2018)

I'll probably go a year with no cover to be honest and then do what you did, go back as a 'new' customer.


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2018)

Truth said:


> I'll probably go a year with no cover to be honest and then do what you did, go back as a 'new' customer.


You’d risk it for the sake of £4? Aren’t you a commuter so riding in traffic regularly?


----------



## Truth (13 Oct 2018)

Is that all it is...... I won't risk it then 
Any recommendations?


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2018)

Truth said:


> Is that all it is...... I won't risk it then
> Any recommendations?


Well yes, you save 10%. Recommendations, well it’s really between BC and CUK and BC is cheaper for single membership. Read the rest of the thread


----------



## Truth (13 Oct 2018)

So £39 then , I thought you meant there was some third party insurance for £4 ! .....
I rode for a good few years without any insurance anyway and I am pretty sure most of the population (not the bike mad people on here..... plus me ) wouldn't even think about insurance


----------



## vickster (13 Oct 2018)

Truth said:


> So £39 then , I thought you meant there was some third party insurance for £4 ! .....
> I rode for a good few years without any insurance anyway and I am pretty sure most of the population (not the bike mad people on here..... plus me ) wouldn't even think about insurance


Nope. LCC used to do for £11. Maybe not but having successfully used Leigh Day for a messy claim I’d be loathe to go without for £3 a month or thereabouts


----------



## simon the viking (30 Oct 2018)

Thread resurrection alert..

Changed last night... Full family for cycling UK is 70 quid or 5.68 a month better value I reckon than the 39 quid for sole membership for me.

Now at least if Little V has an incident with a parked car etc (busy round school times 4 schools converging at one busy road. Lots of cars parked.. Often illegally) we have cover to pay.

And Mrs V is covered as well so all sorted..

Obviously we will see what the level of service is like if we ever need their services.. But I can't compare it to British Cycling as I never had to use it.

Technically I am a member of both for the next 12 days. B. C are emailing me daily reminding me to renew since I cancelled the D. D.

Suppose I'd better peel the car stickers off


----------



## postman (4 Nov 2018)

As an old fart,i only pay £26 to the CTC i will not change i tell you.I spend more than that on coffee,good value knowing i am covered if anything happens.


----------



## simon the viking (9 Nov 2018)

My welcome pack for we are cycling.. Aka cycle uk came today so..... 

Car back window at 5.30 pm






And the same back window 30 seconds later. . 






And British Cycling.... Still keep emailing and texting me to renew...


----------



## sheddy (9 Nov 2018)

Shirley there is enough room for both stickers ?


----------



## simon the viking (9 Nov 2018)

sheddy said:


> Shirley there is enough room for both stickers ?



yes but I Thought it would be hypocritical to display a sticker for an organisation I will shortly not be a member of.....

The small square Front British Cycling Sticker has been replaced with a....
































Leicester City sticker....


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> Cycling UK, solely because i qualify for half price membership



Is that through affiliate membership?


----------



## rogerzilla (10 Nov 2018)

The CUK logo is horrible. They ripped off Macmillan Cancer Support, it seems. The wunged wheel was a classic design.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Nov 2018)

rogerzilla said:


> The CUK logo is horrible. They ripped off Macmillan Cancer Support, it seems. The wunged wheel was a classic design.




Agreed. I would happily wear a branded old logo shirt. the new design, not a chance.


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2018)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Is that through affiliate membership?



No bud, normal full membership, but half price registered carers, of which I is one!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (10 Nov 2018)

Drago said:


> No bud, normal full membership, but half price registered carers, of which I is one!



Fairy nuff.

I got affiliate membership of CUK last year for £24 but then discovered that this didn't come with the legal cover that full members enjoy, only the 3rd party insurance. Hopefully you still get all the benefits.

Looking at my home insurance it appears I am covered for 3rd party and legal costs on that policy anyway and if my insurer confirms this I won't be renewing with CUK.

A final thing to note for anyone considering BC membership is that they don't cover you if your claim is against another BC member. It might be an unlikely event for me but not for those who ride in a group or as a family.


----------



## le_al_khemista (10 Nov 2018)

I'm also debating whether to join one of the above or LCC.

I'm particularly interested in the liability cover they provide (is this the same as 3rd party cover?? I'm a bit confused with the lingo) and potential discounts on bike theft insurance (i.e. CycleSure). I haven't been able to find out how much the discount is (they make you sign in for that) so might need to give CUK and LCC a call see.

Having looked into several insurance options the last few months CycleSure seems to be good value regardless and they can provide public liability cover as well.


----------

